# Maximum number of shots on the A6000 - timelapse mode?



## erotavlas (Aug 21, 2014)

What are the maximum number of shots (or duration of time before battery completely dead) can you take with the Playmemories TimeLapse app (with LCD OFF and EVF OFF, and noise reduction off, image review off, everything else unimportant like wifi off)

Has anyone reached the maximum 990 shot restriction of the app itself?

If you have any experience with this please post your results (i.e. duration and number of shots, shutter speed etc) and other settings used.


----------

